# Breeding Condition



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

My bird has been in breeding condition for months. Here cere changes colors slightly but stays generally a shade of brown. She starts to come out of it and then goes back in again. I have changed around her cage, which helps for a few days sometimes. Before I thought it was because she was getting too much light but now it is not light for very long each day and the closest window to her faces north. On the plus side, she has never laid an egg. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Longer light periods encourages hormones for breeding. Less light lessens the hormone for egg production. It's working for you now. As our days become shorter you shouldn't worry about egg laying but as the days become longer after the first day of winter, our natural days become longer. Additionally if your bird is exposed to artificial lighting in the evening this time of year, it can contribute to re-appearance of breeding condition in hens


----------

